# Anyone start making there cobia jigs yet?



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I was wondering what are some of the coolest looking cobia jigs y'all have seen? Last season there were some jigs that the guy painted with marble paint and had some cool designs on them. Even though you can use the most basic jig to catch a fish but in the off season I like to make my own jigs and I find it being like arts and crafts and its relaxing but at the same time it's a good time to get with your fishhead buddies and shoot the breeze with.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i think its funny that no one likes to share stories, seeing that over 20 people have viewed lol


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Make that 21...I don't make my own jigs though. Was just hoping to see some pics.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah i am in afghanistan right now, i would love to post up some pictures but cant do that here. i just like to play on this site in my free time. it helps me past the time by.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I hear ya bro. Wish I knew about this site while I was over there. Stay safe!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

It's still early....there should be some pic's coming in the next month or so....and taking orders for them nice jigs
I saw a superman jig on the pier a few years ago....I forget the regulars name....but I netted an undersized fish for him and he was soooooo worried about the jig not touching the deck, so it didn't chip the paint....good looking jig by the way:thumbup: ....if the fish are eating it really doesn't matter....maybe just the color


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*My buddy is making them for a couple of the bait shops in GB and they are good high quality jigs. Look for Hurricane Mike jigs, with rattles.:thumbup:*


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Still in the Design Phase*

:001_unsure:


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

We're gonna start wrapping our Cobia jigs, (*Frank Helton's Original 'Ding-a-Ling' Cobia Jigs*), this Friday. Just got our first orders of the year yesterday and we'll be tying them well into March/April. Will post some pix of 'em Saturday!


----------



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is how I roll.

I've kind of gone into production on the big "Cobeye" jigs on the bottom. If anyone is interested my buddy there in Pcola will have about 20 in his hand next week. Ones on the bottom are 3 and 4 oz. Not doing the one on the top any more.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

they are looking good, keep up the good work!!! i like the chartuese jig


----------



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Jross I'm making about 20 more right now the first batch is in Pensacola right now.


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

*Cobia Jigs*

Haven't fished for cobia yet...maybe because I have never seen one in the water yet. Maybe this year. How far ahead of a cobia do you drop the jig/bait? Throw it way in front and to the upward side so as to bring the jig across in front of him I would guess. Is speed an issue? And some of those jigs look great.


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

Here cobia candy.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice lookin' jigs, Gotcha!:yes:


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Gotcha - Are you selling these local?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Havent started wrapping any yet this year, but here are pictures of 3 I wrapped last year.. The first 3 i've ever wrapped believe it or not!

First jig I ever wrapped (notice a gap in threads)









Second (was happy with this one! I ended up shortening the skirt a bit)









Last one


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is one of my buddies John Sims. He makes cobia jigs for some of the local shops.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, I know John. See him at Dizzy Lizzy's all the time. He's a talent, and it's crazy how fast he can wrap a jig nowadays. Don't think I could ever mass produce them like he does, I like taking my sweet time wrapping them.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am still learning.....have done a few along with loonies....just something to pass the time.... preparing for the next trip to paradise ....







to fish a little









real nice looking jigs by the way!!!!!! :thumbup:

.


.


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

Illinijeff said:


> Gotcha - Are you selling these local?


These are some of my cousins jigs we will be in PCB IN april . 13th till the 20h or more depends on the fishing.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's an unpainted one, I have a few that I powder coat, I just need to figure out the tying part.


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

My Alien


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

How do you make your own jig heads?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

gotcha said:


> My Alien


where do you get the octopus heads blanks at i've been looking for them??


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jhelms7 said:


> How do you make your own jig heads?


A lot of people have molds and pour their own.

As far as tying on the tail, painting, etc. it's no different from tying a fly.


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

*works in progress 2014*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

From my yak, since I cant see all that far, I wont need a heavy jig. I plan on giving these a shot this year. Tipped with a fresh squid these should do great Id imagine!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

jd7.62 - those are candy on the shallow wrecks! Ive caught amberjack, triggers, grouper, kings and snapper fishing those slow down deep and progressively faster higher in the column. Man Im getting ling fever -


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Triggerfish LOVE those jigs Jason, but quickly destroy them. Also a great pitch jig for chicken dolphin


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I figured these would be great on the reefs too but Ive never dropped, just assumed triggers would destroy it too quick and Im pretty cheap! 

A decent technique that caught a few keeper cobia and even mahi that I used this year was to deploy a bait just a couple of feet under the yak while bottom fishing. I mean literally maybe 24" below the surface. This picked up those cobia that would just pop up and swim behind our yaks with out our knowledge.

Problem was, if the remora were bad and we were using natural baits, well you get the picture. Im thinking this may just fool a cobia sitting there and maybe even a dolphin and the remora really dont hit non natural baits as quickly so hopefully win-win! 

Now Spring cant get here quick enough!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

gotcha how can I get me a couple of those jigs?


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

Ill be around pc around april and might hit navarre right now I don't ship but I know who does and makes the same heads .


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Only tying a few this year. A couple of 3 oz. squids and I have a few 2 oz. bananas to tie:


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

gotcha said:


> Ill be around pc around april and might hit navarre right now I don't ship but I know who does and makes the same heads .


Updated 3 tied more to go .


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thinking about selling some of my custom jigs*

This year I started making my own custom jigs 

Haven't decided but depending on the demand I might be willing to sell some of my one and only custom jigs not one is the same . check link below, 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../P3RRfYmiqAM/w705-h529-no/20140215_170405.jpg


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

gone


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

gone


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

speckled crab 









and Camo pink


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

gotcha said:


> speckled crab


really like this one. i just finished mine yesterday ill have to get pic's and post them.


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

Better views pink camo these pics don't do any justice but here


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I want one, hurry up and get down here already!!!


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Man how can i get on some of these jigs? Would love to buy some


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

willr86 i sent you a PM


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

green camo


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

*my 1st marble*


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

*Time to break the mold*


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone interested in buying any look for my add in the For sale sect. A lso I will be in the PCB area on the 25th of april you can contact me at 954-381-9297 thx for looking .


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

A jig I just finished


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

thx for looking.


----------

